# Do you like small points Warhammer Fantasy games?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

At a mates we have been playing a few 1000 point and skirmish games recently, to mix it up a little bit. I have found them thoroughly enjoyable as it really makes you think when picking your army. It also removes some of the 'cheesy' choices from a few armies (if you believe that cheese exists! :wink, since the lack of Lords and shortage of points really puts a crimp on big hitters.

Anyway, it got me thinking, do you all enjoy small points games? Have you ever tried a Skirmish game in fact? Or are you a purely 2000+ player?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cheese you say? How's about 6 Dragon Ogres for you? =D. It's proving quoite successful, and is able to cope with virtually anything, as there isn't enough that can throw out enough Str 4+ Shots each turn. The only thing I have trouble with it the Double Repeater Bolt Throwers for Elves.

But yes, I do enjoy them, bare good fun.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Depends on my army

My Bretonnians, frankly, can't actually function as they're supposed to until at LEAST 1500 points.

My Mortals of Chaos and Lizardmen, however, can and do perform all right in smaller games... but since combat is so dangerous in fantasy anyway, I find that the games can be over alarmingly fast (stupid LD 7 Marauders....)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a pasionate hatred for small games fantasy or 40k I'm a 2000pts at least guy unless there isn't enough time for that sort of sized game.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Personally i prefer the smaller sized game, as it makes you choose more carefully about army selection and tactics. Also allows you to get used to certain troop types you have and due to the quicker time scale, will allow you analyse more games since you play more games. I've always hated huge games waiting for your opponent to do his turn etc. I think large games are only really fun when there are several players on the board.

Oh and since im more the painter then player, smaller armies are easier for me to do lol.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoy smaller games as much as bigger games although when I write a list I always struggle to fit what I need in. Not so much a fan of skirmish games though I'd rather play mordhiem


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Kinson and I agreed 1000 points is our first milestone for a game as we've only just back into playing, probably without magic. When I played 40K a long time ago (and a lot of Necromunda actually) I enjoyed the smaller skirmishes, probably because I'm told 2nd Ed 40K was a skirmish based game and of course Necromunda is. 

Anyway, I'll come back to you soon if we enjoy it! :biggrin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I love the smaller games as it really makes things interesting and tests your generalship and not so much your ability to make the right combos of Items to thump your opponent first! Lack of Lords is fun IMO for the same reason! I wish our leage started out small, I know my Daemons can handle skirmishes no problem!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Not a fan of small games, m'self - it's an issue of outlook: as far as I'm concerned, the characters are half the point. The faceless grunts can die in droves - it's the Lords and Heroes that are the interesting ones. They're the ones that have histories and personalities, the ones that you take your time painting and coming up with detailed background stories for. As far as I'm concerned, if they're not present, it's hardly even worth the bother.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I would love to get some battles of small forces (well, smaller than usual, Warhammer battles are tiny compared to real battles). I've got a little list of campaign skirmishes that are mostly Empire rebels and pirates against Empire village militias and city watches. I plan to use the Roadwarden from Mordheim as the militia general and the Mordheim Highway man as the rebel commander and when it comes to the pirate battles, I'll use the Sartosan pirate captain. I'll get battle reports in on these skirmishes, once I get the money to get these small forces and make a couple battle boards.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I really enjoy smaller games, on the WoC release, my local GW ran a warbands campaign whereby you started with a hero and 50pts to spend, then gained points as you played games.

Was a load of fun, a game could be played over a lunch break and it's properly got me back into fantasy. Result!


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i've been playing a lot of 750 points games against Ancient lately trying to find a decent list for doubles and i gotta say that i've been really enjoying it!

i'm a relative beginner so that size is speeding me up and helping me retain the rules whilst still getting a few quick games in each time we meet up.

it also means i can have more games against more different races.

the bigger games are great too, but simply different rather than better or worse


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> Not a fan of small games, m'self - it's an issue of outlook: as far as I'm concerned, the characters are half the point. The faceless grunts can die in droves - it's the Lords and Heroes that are the interesting ones. They're the ones that have histories and personalities, the ones that you take your time painting and coming up with detailed background stories for. As far as I'm concerned, if they're not present, it's hardly even worth the bother.


By the same token, aren't the small warbands of 500pts each one a Hero, where every person is a character with a job to do?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I prefer larger games 1500pts plus, although I have had a lot of fun with smaller games and due to time limitations with the boys they happen quite often. 
Although small skirmish like battles, a hero and his patrol v's another can tend to be quite fluffy and due to the smaller size of the force you can really tailor the battlefield. I'm also not noticing much a disadvantage in warhammer for the smaller pts game either, although I do in 40K due to the numbers some armies can place against my CSM.

Will be the norm for me and LVix for a while as well, as our starting Warhammer armies are only around 1000pts max atm.


----------

